# New Pitbull Owner/ Breeder Question/ AKC Registration



## atommiller (Jan 27, 2011)

I recently got two Pitbulls a red nose Pit and a Brendel Pit from the same litter. The Breeder didnt really care about registering them as AKC or otherwise. Is there a way that I can register them or am I out of Luck? How do I find their liniage?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Red nose or brindle is not a type of apbt, it is just a color. Real apbt are not registered with the akc. If your puppies do not have papers you will never know if they are pure breed or not.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you David I was going to point that out bout the "red" pit and "brindle" pit but I knew ud jump in lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And like David said ud need papers to know they're bloodlines  Did the parents have papers?? I"m guessing not if they weren't registered??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol I did it just in case


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Like the others said.....unless they have papers you will never know. Unfortunately it sounds like a BYB is where you got them from if he didn't care about registering his litter or the parents with the UKC or ADBA.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't count on that breeder for anything. Most breeders refuse to give away two puppies to people unless they know they are beyond experienced in not only the breed, but raising puppies. So yeah sounds like you got your pups from a less then stellar breeder.

If your interested in working your dogs, what you'll want to do is get them neutered/spayed and then register then with the UKC on a LP (Limited Privileged Registration). As someone pointed out APBT's are NOT able to be registered with the AKC (Amstaffs can be) so unless you have paperwork for the parents your out of luck. Again if your planning on working your dogs you can spay/neuter then and enroll in the AKC Partner's program where you can do agility and obedience and such sports with them.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

DarkMoon said:


> Yeah I wouldn't count on that breeder for anything. Most breeders refuse to give away two puppies to people unless they know they are beyond experienced in not only the breed, but raising puppies. So yeah sounds like you got your pups from a less then stellar breeder.
> 
> If your interested in working your dogs, what you'll want to do is get them neutered/spayed and then register then with the UKC on a LP (Limited Privileged Registration). As someone pointed out APBT's are NOT able to be registered with the AKC (Amstaffs can be) so unless you have paperwork for the parents your out of luck. Again if your planning on working your dogs you can spay/neuter then and enroll in the AKC Partner's program where you can do agility and obedience and such sports with them.


I'm interested in this LP program with the UKC. I rescued my boy Whitman from the shelter when he was 8 wks or so. I'm sure he was the product of a BYB. He's 10 months now, nuetered and I've always been interested in getting into competitions with him in any sport that he picks up well in. I always figured they were for registered dogs with pedigrees. Would he be eligible?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

As long as he's neutered YES!

More information about the program
United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege

My dog Nubs is from a shelter and we go through the UKC. CA has a LOT of UKC events so your in a great spot


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet!! Yeah, I've seen you post pics and posts about Nubs, I think he's awesome!

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out!


----------

